# Spouse visa help



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can someone tell me the go with working if im in Dubai on my wife's visa?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, 

Perhaps is just me but I am having trouble understanding exactly what your question is!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you wish to work, then you will need to sponsored by your employer.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Perhaps is just me but I am having trouble understanding exactly what your question is!


I think he is saying, if a wife on her husband's visa can work without being sponsored by her employer does the same apply to a husband on his wife's visa. Something I have always been curious about and would like to hear the answer.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I think he is saying, if a wife on her husband's visa can work without being sponsored by her employer does the same apply to a husband on his wife's visa. Something I have always been curious about and would like to hear the answer.


Unfortunately, it is different. He will need to have his own visa/ employer sponsorship. 

Only ladies get preferential treatment.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Unfortunately, it is different. He will need to have his own visa/ employer sponsorship.
> 
> Only ladies get preferential treatment.


Ahhh, that's because we are so special


----------



## S.A.P. (Apr 2, 2011)

wandabug said:


> I think he is saying, if a wife on her husband's visa can work without being sponsored by her employer does the same apply to a husband on his wife's visa. Something I have always been curious about and would like to hear the answer.


When my wife obtained her visa last month (I was her sponsor) it is clearly stated on the visa itself "do not allow to work". Are you saying she can get a job without obtaining her own work visa? Please clarify.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

S.A.P. said:


> When my wife obtained her visa last month (I was her sponsor) it is clearly stated on the visa itself "do not allow to work". Are you saying she can get a job without obtaining her own work visa? Please clarify.


Yes, since you as a husband are sponsoring your wife's visa, all you need to do is provide a No Objection Certificate stating that you are OK with your wife working with a particular employer.


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

A wife can sponsor her husband if she is a nurse, doctor or teacher - no other categories.

If you get sponsored by your wife, you will probably be classified as 'Mureem'. This, I believe, is a shari'a term for some one who is closely enough related to a woman to see her unveiled. 

All spouse sponsored visas say "Not Allowed to Work". In reality I hear that many wives do work when sponsored by husbands (so vice versa?). It's a splendidly grey area. In practice many companies will turn a blind eye to get skilled staff without having to pay for visas. All that's needed is a NOC from the sponsor spouse 'allowing' the sponsored spouse to work.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

S.A.P. said:


> When my wife obtained her visa last month (I was her sponsor) it is clearly stated on the visa itself "do not allow to work". Are you saying she can get a job without obtaining her own work visa? Please clarify.


As Pamela states, she can work with that visa as long as you provide a NOC to her employer. Her employer can then obtain a labour card for her. This is why you will see jobs advertised in The Gulf News for ''woman on husband's or father's visa''. It saves the employer money. It is also beneficial for the woman as she can change jobs without getting a labour ban.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

ShaunDubai said:


> A wife can sponsor her husband if she is a nurse, doctor or teacher - no other categories.
> 
> .


This has now been relaxed, a wife from any profession can sponsor her husband as long as she earns a'reasonable' wage. I think the limit set is dhs.20k.


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

So let me get something clear, if i have a resident visa through my wife (which i can confirm is possible) can i work or not?
I've been offered a job that states own visa required, which isn't a job a women would want to do or even be qualified for. It is temporary contract 3month based construction supervising. If the work is short term how can we get short term visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

kentiwi84 said:


> So let me get something clear, if i have a resident visa through my wife (which i can confirm is possible) can i work or not?
> I've been offered a job that states own visa required, which isn't a job a women would want to do or even be qualified for. It is temporary contract 3month based construction supervising. If the work is short term how can we get short term visa.


No, you cannot. You will need to be sponsored by the employer.

In simple terms, your employer is saying that they will not bear the expense of a visa and that you should do visa runs, which makes the whole thing illegal.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

kentiwi84 said:


> So let me get something clear, if i have a resident visa through my wife (which i can confirm is possible) can i work or not?
> I've been offered a job that states own visa required, which isn't a job a women would want to do or even be qualified for. It is temporary contract 3month based construction supervising. If the work is short term how can we get short term visa.


Apparently not, a wife can work on her husband's visa but a husband cannot work on his wife's visa.
Your employer must sponsor you, you cannot get 'your own visa'. The only other way is to start your own company and 'sponsor' yourself and then contract yourself out to an employer. If that is what this company is asking you to do then my advice is run a mile! If you are caught working illegally on your wife's visa she will lose her visa as she is your sponsor.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If they are not prepared to employ you legally for 3 months what guarantee do you have that they will pay you?


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

I was unaware that the three categories (doctor, teacher, nurse) had been relaxed for wife-husband sponsorship - I'd check to be sure.

There are now also short term (6 months) visas available, I believe.

A good (serious) alternative would be to set up a company in a Free Zone. This will cost about AUD 5,000 or so, but it comes with visas and you'll be as free as a bird to work long or short term contracts on your own visa.

A lot of things that look daunting from afar, can usually be overcome - just need to think out of the box!


----------

